# frozen and thawed milk separating



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

I froze a bunch of milk in October and November when I had extra for use when the goats were to be dry now. Anyhow I am using it now. I froze it in food saver bags and heat sealed them- all right after milking and straight into the deep freeze, marked with the date and amount.

Anyhow now that I am thawing it out to use (in the refrigerator slowly over a few days) some of it is just fine and tastes good. However some of it is kind of separated out. Not the cream rising to the top- but the solids seem to be seperate of the liquid, like very small flakes. It does separate pretty fast- I poured the son a glass at supper and it had separated before he got it all drank. Has anyone had this happen and how can I prevent this? Either with the thawing or the next time with the freezing process?


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

try putting it through the blender after you thaw it it might helpthe separating problem I actually can milk in my pressure cooker to keep longer.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I've had it happen too...I think it may happen as the milk is frozen longer? Not sure :/


----------

